# Plecos?



## Jackson

I never see any pics of plecos from members on this site. Do any of you keep them? If so what type? If you can post some pics.

Here's a few if mine


----------



## Jackson

I guess I'm the only one lol

Post in this thread it's a community thread to share your suckers


----------



## matti2uude

I've already posted my maximum with tapatalk. I'm considering paying the $1.99 to upload more.


----------



## Riceburner

these are some of my pics...


----------



## fly4awhiteguy

my nicer pleco, the othe one hates the camera... he is considerably larger now


----------



## Scotmando

*Peacock Gudgeon Goby kisses Red Whiptail*


----------



## bigfishy

My little fatty L24


----------



## nightowl1350

Sorry no digital camera, but I have a few suckers. Gold spot (common brown) BN, one long fin one. A few calico BN and red marble.


----------



## Jorg

Here are a few of my suckers
L-134









Puesdo imperial tiger









L-190 and L-240









L-163









L-200









L-160









L-66









L-25









L-273









L-600


----------



## Jackson

Very nice guys thanks for sharing

Here's a few more taken the other day


----------



## fly4awhiteguy

L-164:








L-226:


----------



## Jackson

fly4awhiteguy said:


> L-164:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-226:


Nice!!!

I love panaque as you can see from my pics above.

Nice 104
And where'd you get the 226? Im looking for some dwarf panaque asides from 104 and 204 to try and spawn.

Thanks for sharing

Here's a random plec pic two young scobi's


----------



## fly4awhiteguy

Those look nice. Both of these came from BA's in barrie... I think they are out of stock for the 226 now, but they still have a tank full of little 104's... I bought mine today, and there were about 40 left... I am in BA a few times a week.. ill ask about the 226 and if they have some I can grab it/them for you(if you want)... I'll be in the gta next weekend.


----------



## Jackson

fly4awhiteguy said:


> Those look nice. Both of these came from BA's in barrie... I think they are out of stock for the 226 now, but they still have a tank full of little 104's... I bought mine today, and there were about 40 left... I am in BA a few times a week.. ill ask about the 226 and if they have some I can grab it/them for you(if you want)... I'll be in the gta next weekend.


Thanks for the offer but until I'm finished moving fish around I can't buy a new group of panaque yet. I don't have any tanks with suitable tank mates right now.

At least I know big al's can get them. Thanks for telling me. 
I only see 104's and 204's in lfs. I haven't seen any others in a long time.


----------



## matti2uude




----------



## PanzerFodder

Enjoying these photos Gent's, keep them coming  .

Matt, is the L-333 photo one of the parent's of the one's I got from you?
How many breeding pairs do you have?



Cheer's...Panzer...


----------



## matti2uude

PanzerFodder said:


> Enjoying these photos Gent's, keep them coming  .
> 
> Matt, is the L-333 photo one of the parent's of the one's I got from you?
> How many breeding pairs do you have?
> 
> Cheer's...Panzer...


Yes it is. I have a male and 2 females that breed. I also have a pair I've grown out from my first spawn that are breeding size now.


----------



## Dis

Nice pics Matt. How big are your breeding l333s?


----------



## matti2uude

Dis said:


> Nice pics Matt. How big are your breeding l333s?


They are between 5-6 inches.


----------



## Jackson

Nice Matt

That one little zeb is very nice. Did you get that from a batch of fry or bought it?

Can you post a pic of a female 333?


----------



## Dis

Ok thanks. I've got a long way to go with my group


----------



## PanzerFodder

Jackson said:


> Nice Matt
> 
> That one little zeb is very nice. Did you get that from a batch of fry or bought it?
> 
> Can you post a pic of a female 333?


Hey Jackson.

BA North York has some BIG L-333's that look the same as Matt's,
I saw them yesterday and they are at least 4 1/2 inches long, if you want to go over and have a look  .

Matt, do you have any photos of your adult L-345 ? as I'm starting to get very interested in all these fancy Hypans, but have never seen a L-345 

Cheer's...Panzer...


----------



## matti2uude

Jackson said:


> Nice Matt
> 
> That one little zeb is very nice. Did you get that from a batch of fry or bought it?
> 
> Can you post a pic of a female 333?


I got that little zebra in a trade deal.

Female L-333


----------



## matti2uude

PanzerFodder said:


> Matt, do you have any photos of your adult L-345 ? as I'm starting to get very interested in all of these fancy Hypans, but have never seen any of them
> 
> Cheer's...Panzer...


L-345


----------



## Ciddian

I had one of those common plecos for years... Pardon the gross gravel









Couple of years later. This pic always made me laugh. lol


----------



## Jackson

PanzerFodder said:


> Hey Jackson.
> 
> BA North York has some BIG L-333's that look the same as Matt's,
> I saw them yesterday and they are at least 4 1/2 inches long, if you want to go over and have a look  .
> 
> Matt, do you have any photos of your adult L-345 ? as I'm starting to get very interested in all these fancy Hypans, but have never seen a L-345
> 
> Cheer's...Panzer...


I'll have to check them out

Thanks Matt for posting the pic.

That little zeb is awesome. You think that odd pattern will stay?


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Heh heh, I love those zebras pics.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## PanzerFodder

Matt,

Thanks for posting the L-345 shots, they look very cool, mate 




Cheer's...Panzer...


----------



## Jackson

Some of my biggest hypostomus soniae


----------



## vrb th hrb

yes jackson! love those species of pleco


----------



## Jackson

vrb th hrb said:


> yes jackson! love those species of pleco




They're true pigs though. Non stop eating.


----------



## Bantario

Jackson said:


> They're true pigs though. Non stop eating.


Better take out that screw....


----------



## Jackson

Bantario said:


> Better take out that screw....


LoL

I keep moving it and they keep chewing it down to where it's exposed. This one won't be around too much longer


----------



## Pamelajo

I have lf brown, albinos, calicos, short finned albinos, calicos and L333. Don't have pictures of them all, but here are the ones I do have.


----------



## Jackson

Very nice Pam


----------



## Bantario

Some of my L270 fry


----------



## Jackson

Those guys are cute


----------



## Pamelajo

Thanks Jackson, your guys are huge! Neat pattern on them.
Sean like Jackson said they are cute! Off to google L270


----------



## Pamelajo

Nice size full grown!


----------



## rich

some pics of my plecos and a few of my customers plecos that bought caves from me
http://photobucket.com/pleco_caves


----------



## PanzerFodder

One of my baby L-333's sitting next to his best buddy 










Same L-333 sitting under the filter.


----------



## Jackson

Very nice colour


----------



## PanzerFodder

Jackson said:


> Very nice colour


yep! I was surprised that they have yellow stripes, I thought that they would have been black and white TBH, but still pretty little plecos anyway


----------



## rush2112

Yes those are very nice little L333. Were the parents b&w?


----------



## PanzerFodder

rush2112 said:


> Yes those are very nice little L333. Were the parents b&w?


Think so, I got them from Matt, should be the same parents as in the photo's he posted in this thread


----------



## matti2uude

Here's another pic of an adult


----------



## Pius

here's my group of 5 out of 11 zebras hanging out.


----------



## Pamelajo

PanzerFodder said:


> One of my baby L-333's sitting next to his best buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same L-333 sitting under the filter.


I like the yellow colouring!


----------



## fly4awhiteguy

This is not my pleco, I just saw it tonight and was tempted to buy...it is very interesting looking. does anyone have any idea on an L number or how big they get? BA had them listed as a "medusa pleco". forgive the crappy cell phone pic


----------



## RCode

Here is a pic of my Gold Nugget









My L134 Leopard Frog 









L46 Zebra, just picked this one on Sunday









If anyone can sex them, that would be awesome.


----------



## Hitch

fly4awhiteguy said:


> This is not my pleco, I just saw it tonight and was tempted to buy...it is very interesting looking. does anyone have any idea on an L number or how big they get? BA had them listed as a "medusa pleco". forgive the crappy cell phone pic


The common name of it is medusa, L34 I think. Grows to the same size as typical BNs.



RCode said:


> Here is a pic of my Gold Nugget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My L134 Leopard Frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L46 Zebra, just picked this one on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone can sex them, that would be awesome.


They look a bit young. How large is the zebra?


----------



## diagnosis

Great pics! I'm just starting to get interested myself. I managed to get a pic of my L333 when he came out of hiding over the weekend. The wafers always do the trick.










This is the last of the starlights I have. I picked up 3 at the dras auction. Lost one to unknown causes, and the second wedged himself behind the heater while I was away for the weekend. I'd love to find another at some point.


----------



## dpickleboy

Never seen those medusas before, they look awesome!


----------



## PanzerFodder

Managed get a side on shot of my little L-333










Added this one just for fun, I took it with my phone in Big Als North York a couple of weeks ago 
BTW: Anyone know what the two larger plecos eating from the dish are called?


----------



## Hitch

Here are my pride and joys: *take a close look and you can see the juvis mixed with the adults*
















And this is their tank: Controlled Chaos


----------



## Jackson

PanzerFodder said:


> Managed get a side on shot of my little L-333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added this one just for fun, I took it with my phone in Big Als North York a couple of weeks ago
> BTW: Anyone know what the two larger plecos eating from the dish are called?


Little guys looking good 

They're some type of peckoltia I think they came in as 226 which they're not and this order came from brazil so maybe 205 peckoltia brevis ???


----------



## Jackson

Hitch said:


> Here are my pride and joys: *take a close look and you can see the juvis mixed with the adults*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is their tank: Controlled Chaos


Very nice I really like the tank


----------



## aznphil

couldn't help myself

and this is uncontrolled chaos










Infection









All better


----------



## Bantario

Is that a L270??


----------



## aznphil

The first two are the same fish i honestly forgot the L number...the third fish flatter is L052, both oare not L270 they don't get so big.


----------



## Jackson

Nice fish Aznphil


----------



## Bantario

The fry are getting big, well bigger


----------



## Jackson

Nice 

What's the tail belong to on the left?


----------



## Bantario

Jackson said:


> Nice
> 
> What's the tail belong to on the left?


One of four Oto's who do a fine job


----------



## Jackson

Bantario said:


> One of four Otto's who do a fine job


What type? It looks like it has a nice pattern.


----------



## Bantario

Just a common one!


----------



## Jackson

L-37








L-137


----------



## Bantario

Nice looking, toooooo *BIG* for my tanks


----------



## hiroku

My new 14 inch goldie


----------



## Jackson

hiroku said:


> My new 14 inch goldie


Nice!

Expect your decor to be thrown around


----------



## hiroku

so far so good I cleared out a big area for it to chill out not sure if it's a male or female


----------



## Jackson

Short Vid had these guys now for two years


----------



## bigfishy

more photo for this thread...

9" L25 :3 <3 favorite fish atm xD


----------



## Jackson

Nice colour on the body


----------



## bigfishy

Jackson said:


> Nice colour on the body


Yeah, looks like a sao felix L25 & 7 pointers, just need the color to come back on the fins and it's quite bulky too


----------



## Bantario

More L270 fry growing 





seen a few real tiny ones today. no pics of them


----------



## Ciddian

Really nice! congrats on the fry


----------



## mistersprinkles

Awesome! Nothing's cooler than baby plecos!


----------

